# In need of nail clipper advice



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

When I got my little hedgehog her back nails were CRAZY long!!! So I let her be for a few days and then recently tried to clip them. I have a pair of cat nail clippers like this
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3931208&lmdn=Cat+Grooming
and they did not bother her one bit even when they were "cutting" the nails. The only problem was that they didn't actually cut the nail...they would kinda bend it or not completely cut it off even after i tried clipping like 10 times! :shock: [also her nails were so long that i started off clipping them on the long side so the bending of the nail didn't even register to her i don't think] Finally I pulled out the human nail clippers. They did a much better job and I was able to get the few scarily long nails but when the nail clippers come together when you cut the nails it makes that click sound which really freaked her out. I don't think she minds her nails being cut at all and doesn't care when I touch her feet, but the sound is what bothers her. [she even flinches when the thermostat that's connected to the heat lamps makes a small click when they turn on] Does anyone have any suggestions for what kind of nail clippers i should use?! Maybe even a brand? I really liked how the cat nail clippers worked cause cat's nails are a lot more like hedgehog nails than human nails. Does anyone use a pair of cat nail clippers that works really well but are pretty quiet?! Thanks!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't tell you much, because I use human nail clippers... but you could always try to desensitize her to the noise by continuing to use it regularly, so that she learns it's not going to harm her


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You can try baby nail clippers. They work really well for me and don't make that clicking noise that some of the others do.


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with Hedgieonboard! the baby clippers do not make a clicking sound. I trimmed violsets nails for the first time a few days ago and even though it took us a while the baby clippers worked great! They are fairly inexpensive. I use the ones called first year. Good luck and don't give up!
Jane Violsets mommy


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I will give the baby nail clippers a go!! I think she'll be a lot happier with shorter nails! 


shaelikestaquitos said:


> I can't tell you much, because I use human nail clippers... but you could always try to desensitize her to the noise by continuing to use it regularly, so that she learns it's not going to harm her


I think I'll work on desensitizing her too! That way she won't keep flinching whenever her heater turns on and she'll hopefully feel more secure if she's not afraid of sounds


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

How long is too long for nail size?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the person what works best for them. I've tried cat clippers, ferret clippers, you name it I've tried it and found what works best for me is the large size human clippers. I've tried baby ones and the small ones and they don't work as well. My daughter, likes the small ones and can't use the large size like I use. Try different clippers until you find what works easiest for you.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I use people cuticle nippers. They're uber sharp, and I just happen to have them on hand. Like Nancy said, choose whatever works best for you and your hedgie.


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm giving the baby nail clippers a go tomorrow! Hopefully they'll work, but if not, thanks for all the recommendations!!! I didn't even realize there were that many different kinds of clippers! This is exciting! yay experimentation! :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

My preference is to use baby nail clippers, they do a nice job. Plus because they are small you are less likely to clip an adjacent toe. However, I know a couple of people who are not comfortable with nail clippers and prefer cuticle scissors. Cuticle scissors don't make that clicking sound and can cut through nails with ease. If you aren't comfortable using nail clippers but are more comfortable with scissors, it may be an option for you.


----------

